

ItsOn gets funding, implements worst case scenario for Net-Neutrality proponents - guimarin
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/30/itson-andreessen/

======
guimarin
"...You could have a plan that gives you unlimited access to data for specific
apps like Facebook, but pay as you go for services that you don’t rely on so
much."

The big guys get to put themselves on the 'basic' data plan, and everyone else
has to pay to play. I thought TechCrunch was supposed to support disruption
not stifle it.

